# Advice on Dbol 50mg / 4 week cycle & training shedule would be appreciated



## Geordiejc (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi guys,

First of all a little about me;

Male, 29 , 86kg , 5'11

Training shedule as follows;

Monday: chest , shoulders

Tuesday: back , abs

Wednesday : treadmill

Thursday : tri/biceps

Diet; Xtra whey , tuna chicken etc , jacket potatoes , salads etc... Standard meals

Ok so I'm getting dbol nothing more at this stage as I'm a novice to steroids but not the gym. if I do the above splits with 50mg a day for 4 weeks firstly do you reccomed I change anything and secondly am I on the right path with the info I've read up so far? Obviously I'll be drinking PLENTY of water

Any advice appreciated

Thankyou


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Any reason you don't train legs?


----------



## Geordiejc (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi C.Hill,

My legs are pretty big to start with it's everywhere else I need to bulk out, however I don't want to have stalk legs so I may fit legs in on Wednesday.

Any other ideas / comments ? Any help appreciated


----------



## Geordiejc (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm a tad concerned about the dosage as alot I've read say 20/30mg a day , will 50mg per day be ok for 4-5 weeks mon-fri once a day?

Also what time of the day should I take it ?

Any advice appreciated. I've taken a photo and I'll update another photo weekly to keep the progress documented.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

hehe the old "I dont train legs, as there big allready"  haha, ok, if you say so.

Drop dosage to 40mg or even 30mg and run it for 6 weeks, make sure you have anti-e on stand by incase of side effects such as gyno


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

40mg per day for 6 weeks , should be good mate.

Just make sure you have Nolva on hand for gyno as dbol aromatises quite heavily.

Also what are you doing for PCT?

And you can never have "big enough" legs IMO...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Geordiejc said:


> My legs are pretty big to start with it's everywhere else I need to bulk out, however I don't want to have stalk legs so I may fit legs in on Wednesday.


If your legs are already big how would they become stalks if everything else bulks out? You say your not new to working out, how long does that mean?

Can I take a look at what your diet is like? And how are you training?


----------



## Geordiejc (Apr 26, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> hehe the old "I dont train legs, as there big allready"  haha, ok, if you say so.
> 
> Drop dosage to 40mg or even 30mg and run it for 6 weeks, make sure you have anti-e on stand by incase of side effects such as gyno


The tablets i'm getting are capsules im led to believe, i'm getting them tomorrow i'll letyou know what sort they are.



Sub-Zero said:


> 40mg per day for 6 weeks , should be good mate.
> 
> Just make sure you have Nolva on hand for gyno as dbol aromatises quite heavily.
> 
> ...


Apologies for my lack of understanding , i assume PCT means Post Cycle Training?

Nolva on hand for gyno as dbol aromatises quite heavily <-- could you explain what this jargon means i'm literally a novice to this stuff.



JPaycheck said:


> If your legs are already big how would they become stalks if everything else bulks out? You say your not new to working out, how long does that mean?
> 
> Can I take a look at what your diet is like? And how are you training?


I've been working out 11 months.

i have 25 x 50mg DBOL on its way tomorrow. any advice me on what is the best course of action for dosage will help

Of course you can know about diet, what would you like to know (apologies for not knowing the jargon) so if you could be specific on what it is you would like to know i'll gladly provide the information - it would be much appreciated.

PS. i understand alot of people will join this forum that are novices, and i understand people get frustraited by people like me asking loads of questions! i want to be safe than sorry and we all have to start somewhere right ? i've spent hours reading up to try and self-educate i'm just looking for sound advice from people who know what their talking about so i appreciate any help offered.

Please just let me know what you need to know to help me and i'll be as specific as i possibly can be!

& for you leg flamers i'm re-doing legs wednesdays! :thumb:

Regards

J


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Geordiejc said:


> The tablets i'm getting are capsules im led to believe, i'm getting them tomorrow i'll letyou know what sort they are.
> 
> Apologies for my lack of understanding , i assume PCT means Post Cycle Training?
> 
> ...


ok, well PCT stands for Post cycle therapy and is basically drugs that you take following a steroid cycle to bring your body back to what it was before commencing the cyle, like the nolvadex for example. Someone else will have to give you guidance on that, as I am useless at PCT.

Reagrding dosage, people do different things, I am currently splitting my dosage into 4 10mg servings, every 4 hours. But you can take all in one, its something you have to weight up the pro's and cons of.

Regarding diet I would like to know how many calories your having a day; how many of those are carbs; how many are protein and how many are fat calories; how many meals you are splitting this up into; and what the meals actually are.

Glad to hear your doing legs, otherwise I would have had to squat you off a cliff!


----------



## Geordiejc (Apr 26, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> ok, well PCT stands for Post cycle therapy and is basically drugs that you take following a steroid cycle to bring your body back to what it was before commencing the cyle, like the nolvadex for example. Someone else will have to give you guidance on that, as I am useless at PCT.
> 
> Reagrding dosage, people do different things, I am currently splitting my dosage into 4 10mg servings, every 4 hours. But you can take all in one, its something you have to weight up the pro's and cons of.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply,

Diet wise currently each day looks like this;

Breakfast ; Bananas & Toast or Cerial like Alpen or Weetabix.

Lunch ; Tuna / Jacket Potatoe or Ham Salad.

Tea ; home made meal like Beef mince / pasta / tuna / chicken with mixed Veg with Sauces

e.g. Mince, Chopped tomatoes, Mushroom, Onion , garlic, & spices with Balsmati Rice. Or an ommlette with Broccoli, 3 eggs, tomatoe, spinnach , mushroom etc...

The Protein Drink;

Per 30g serving:

Energy: 126kcal/528 kJ

Protein: 21.3g

Carbohydrates: 3.6g

of which sugars: 3.6g

Fat: 2.4g

of which saturates: 1.4mg

Sodium: 0

Fibre: 0

I've also been contemplating taking creatine with my skakes.


----------



## Geordiejc (Apr 26, 2011)

i posted a long reply but it hasnt been put on ? something about needing posts to be authorised by an admin ?


----------



## Geordiejc (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi guys,

What PCT should I take after taking 50mg dbol for 5 days a week for 4 weeks ? Can't wait ! Starting Monday !


----------



## Geordiejc (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok, took my first 50mg of Dbol today. can anyone PLEASE provide me with the correct advice regarding the PCT.

Thanks


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Geordiejc said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What PCT should I take after taking 50mg dbol for 5 days a week for 4 weeks ? Can't wait ! Starting Monday !


Why are you taking it 5 days a week?

Clomid and nolva for pct mate.


----------



## Geordiejc (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi C. Hill

to be frank i dont know why i'm taking it 5 days a week i just take it in the mornings of when i train which is mon-friday. shouldnt i be ?

where can i get a hold of those PCT and in what dosages should i take them ?

Thanks for your help buddy! really appreicate it!


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

You need to read this really before you start any steroids cycle its all about pct

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/47593-understanding-pct.html

You also really needed to get some nolvadex (tamoxifen) sorted out before you started your cycle in case of gyno .

http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/product.php?productid=618&cat=0&page=1


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Geordiejc said:


> Hi C. Hill
> 
> to be frank i dont know why i'm taking it 5 days a week i just take it in the mornings of when i train which is mon-friday. shouldnt i be ?
> 
> ...


Dear o dear o dear...LOL

No offence mate but why are you putting a toxic substance into your body without the basic knowledge on it? Dosing and pct should be sorted BEFORE you start lol

Like silver-nitrate says ^ get yourself some nolva ASAP!


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

Geordiejc said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> Diet wise currently each day looks like this;
> 
> ...


Your diet is horrible! I am very surprised you not losing weight on this diet! 6-8 meals a day man!, My breakfast is almost the size of all of your meals!!!!

I wouldnt start taking anytime soon, you still have ALOT of researching ahead of you my friend


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

^x2 diet needs alot of work!


----------



## Geordiejc (Apr 26, 2011)

silver-nitrate said:


> You need to read this really before you start any steroids cycle its all about pct
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/47593-understanding-pct.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this, i'll cease taking any further until i've read this and bought some Nolvadex.



C.Hill said:


> Dear o dear o dear...LOL
> 
> No offence mate but why are you putting a toxic substance into your body without the basic knowledge on it? Dosing and pct should be sorted BEFORE you start lol
> 
> Like silver-nitrate says ^ get yourself some nolva ASAP!


Good point.



MonsterMash said:


> Your diet is horrible! I am very surprised you not losing weight on this diet! 6-8 meals a day man!, My breakfast is almost the size of all of your meals!!!!
> 
> I wouldnt start taking anytime soon, you still have ALOT of researching ahead of you my friend


ok i'll take your comment on board , yes research is in order and im trying my best to get the information to hand.



C.Hill said:


> ^x2 diet needs alot of work!


----------



## Geordiejc (Apr 26, 2011)

silver-nitrate said:


> You need to read this really before you start any steroids cycle its all about pct
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/47593-understanding-pct.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for this excellent read, really appreciate that. i'll order some novadex immediatly as i've started the cycle... looks like i need to sort my diet out now.

Really appreciate the help you've provided there silver-nitrate


----------

